# NCEES HVAC&R P.E. Practice Test #69



## ExOverZero (Aug 26, 2020)

Here's a free video giving all the solution issues and references for #69 in the NCEES P.E. Practice Test for HVAC&amp;R. Topic: Refrigerant Flow Rate, Evaporator Load, Superheat.

[SIZE=11.5pt]https://youtu.be/AtZyxIRDNgk[/SIZE]

More videos coming soon!

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Get Practice with the 2020 Exam Standards and Question-Types, The Best and Most Up-to-Date PE HVAC&amp;R Exam Prep Available, The Least Expensive Study Material of its Kind.

Download our CBT Practice Exams and Drillbook at iTunes: 

Exam 1:   http://books.apple.com/us/book/id1501987664

Exam 2:   http://books.apple.com/us/book/id1502177242

Exam 3:   http://books.apple.com/us/book/id1502475697

Exam 4:   http://books.apple.com/us/book/id1502649111

Drillbook: http://books.apple.com/us/book/id1501432898

*Now get 50% off printed books with code: HVAC2020*

Visit https://www.exoverzero.com to learn more and purchase.


----------



## sheela34 (Dec 11, 2022)

I was confused about the superheat as well. Glad others also think it is unclear. Though I included superheat in the evaporator discharge enthalpy, the answer I got is still closest to the correct answer. Yout reasoning to focus on the table provided also makes sense but now we are out of the realm of testing engineering skills and into the realm of figuring out the intentions of the exam writer lol.


----------



## ExOverZero (Dec 12, 2022)

Lol!  We hope our approach gave you a new/fresh perspective and wish you good luck in your engineering career!


----------

